# What is the Best US Based Resort to Quarantine for 6+ weeks?



## vol_90 (Mar 20, 2020)

Likely to get moved out of my current location overseas and need a place to reside for several weeks with no official home in the US.  Which resorts offer the best social distancing?  Thinking Legends Edge in Panama City since there are limited number of rooms.  Have enough points with Redweek rental cancellations to stay anywhere and every resort in Florida has availability.  I have the opportunity to fly into any US location so Utah, Colorado, and California (not likely) are available destinations as well.  Appreciate any comments......


----------



## rthib (Mar 20, 2020)

I would think Canyon Villas in Scottsdale would be a good choice too. Warm, Dry air. Small resort but near real city if you needed things. And also Mayo clinic if things got bad.


----------



## gln60 (Mar 20, 2020)

rthib said:


> I would think Canyon Villas in Scottsdale would be a good choice too. Warm, Dry air. Small resort but near real city if you needed things. And also Mayo clinic if things got bad.


Both Canyon Villas and The Mayo Clinic are in Phoenix..although there is a Mayo Clinic campus in nearby Scottsdale


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 20, 2020)

I think your choice is good.  I would also consider Cypress Harbor.  You can stay away from people pretty easily there, and few people are going due to Disney or Universal being closed.  It's close to grocery stores, and for me one of the nicest properties albeit older.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 20, 2020)

Palm Springs?
I would think it would be pretty quiet there. Deseret Springs I & II are spread out. The units are in 2 story buildings.

Agree with Cypress Harbor. That should work for your needs.
Good luck & stay safe!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 20, 2020)

The best resort to be quarantine for six (6) weeks or more is home.LOL.


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 20, 2020)

Isn’t there a possibility of resorts closing? That would be my worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski-Dad (Mar 20, 2020)

LAX Mom said:


> Palm Springs?
> I would think it would be pretty quiet there. Deseret Springs I & II are spread out. The units are in 2 story buildings.



Except that the Cochella Valley is a hot spot.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ski-Dad said:


> Except that the Cochella Valley is a hot spot.



Are you speaking figuratively or literally?


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 20, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Isn’t there a possibility of resorts closing? That would be my worry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be my concern with California.  I enjoy the Palm Springs Resorts and probably the best value for points at this time.


----------



## dneveu (Mar 21, 2020)

All events in Palm Springs have been cancelled like tennis tournament and Cochella and stagecoach so if openings exist desert springs I and II are very nice with large units. 
II has two bedrooms that have lock offs. I has the master and lock off room separated by a foyer.

town has good medical care, restaurants for take out and several grocery stores and a large target. Has 2 mile walking path around timeshare buildings which is nice.
I’d pick here over canyon villas as there are better greater places to be outside and walk and the timeshare patios or balconies are larger and nicer.   Units are larger too.

we live iN Los Angeles and go here a lot, just there weekend of March 7th.  Seemed slow and quiet.   We did take out and restaurants not busy.   After we left the tennis tournament was cancelled.    not sure if resorts have been shut down or if they are still open.


----------



## 10spro (Mar 21, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Likely to get moved out of my current location overseas and need a place to reside for several weeks with no official home in the US.  Which resorts offer the best social distancing?  Thinking Legends Edge in Panama City since there are limited number of rooms.  Have enough points with Redweek rental cancellations to stay anywhere and every resort in Florida has availability.  I have the opportunity to fly into any US location so Utah, Colorado, and California (not likely) are available destinations as well.  Appreciate any comments......


If I were going somewhere to ride out the virus, I would also vote for Arizona. There is also good medical care in Phoenix and Scottsdale. I love Palm Desert but I think that area is going to be overwhelmed with the older population very soon. Actually California in general probably not a good place to be if you don't have to. I'd look for somewhere that isn't in the middle of an outbreak or hot spot.


----------



## Dean (Mar 21, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Likely to get moved out of my current location overseas and need a place to reside for several weeks with no official home in the US.  Which resorts offer the best social distancing?  Thinking Legends Edge in Panama City since there are limited number of rooms.  Have enough points with Redweek rental cancellations to stay anywhere and every resort in Florida has availability.  I have the opportunity to fly into any US location so Utah, Colorado, and California (not likely) are available destinations as well.  Appreciate any comments......


I wouldn't be surprised if LE closed down but there's some risk of that result at all resorts.  AZ does seem like a good choice also  Branson?  Williamsburg?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 21, 2020)

The Williamsburg area has been hit with a relatively large number of cases.  They are reacting very aggressively given the large elderly population.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 21, 2020)

Branson is still open last I checked, some events are still open. They are seating people apart though.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 21, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Isn’t there a possibility of resorts closing? That would be my worry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I doubt it for timeshares. On paper timeshares are legal deeded property. Whether the government could close them is debatable but without that it isn't a question.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 21, 2020)

The challenge will be with resorts where you can easily restrict entry to an entire area (Hilton Head)


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 21, 2020)

Update I fly at 1:40PM Dhaka time tomorrow (March 22nd).   Dhaka to Bangkok (Thai Airways), Bangkok to Narita (ANA), Narita to Hawaii (ANA).  Booked 2 weeks 1 Bedroom Ocean View Penthouse 16 nights under 4 different reservations.  I believe this will last more than 2 weeks and have an opportunity to check out the other resorts in Hawaii.  Hope I make it!!!!  Flight cost Business class was $5,000 cheaper than flying to Houston and like that Hawaii is fairly isolated......


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

Good luck to you! Be safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 21, 2020)

Just saw on the HGV website, they have stopped accepting new reservations for the next 30 days at most resorts.  A short list of resorts are actually closing.  I would not be surprised if MVC did something similar.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 21, 2020)

I think you made a great decision.  Nothing like waiting out an epidemic in paradise.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 21, 2020)

I actually just saw that the MVC website has a special Covid 19 sections, they have a list of every resort and it s current status in terms of the amenities affected and if the resort itself is open or closed.  At the moment it looked like it was mostly European resorts that were closed. but i imagine that may spread to more resorts.


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

I am not sure but I think Hawaii has a mandatory 14 day quarantine upon entry. I have not fact checked this but perhaps you should look into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Mar 21, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> I am not sure but I think Hawaii has a mandatory 14 day quarantine upon entry. I have not fact checked this but perhaps you should look into it.


This was posted in another thread:  https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...ige-provides-update-on-coronavirus-in-hawaii/


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 21, 2020)

Karen G said:


> This was posted in another thread:  https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...ige-provides-update-on-coronavirus-in-hawaii/


14 day quarantine is good.  Thanks for the link.  Was originally trying to get to Thailand which also has a 14 day quarantine.  They now require a visa and medical certificate to enter the country which I do not have.  Prefer Phuket to anywhere.  Waiting to get my passport back from the Thai Embassy in Dhaka this morning before I can go anywhere.  Was trying for Business Visa to work from there.  Unfortunately takes 10 -12 working days and submitted only on Wednesday.  This escalated quickly.

I was able to book reservations at Ko Olina on the MVCI website....


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 22, 2020)

Good luck vol_90 and hope you are able to get somewhere! Be careful.


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 22, 2020)

1st attempt at leaving Dhaka for Bangkok was unsuccessful.  As of this morning Thailand requires a medical certificate issued within 72 hours of boarding which proves you don't have the coronavirus even if you are only transiting.  A lot of very unhappy people at the check in counters.  Police had to be called in to settle the situation down.  I didn't spend much time waiting around as there were too many people.  The Dhaka airport was basically empty except for the Thai counter.

Working on trying to get a medical certificate for a Thai flight out on Tuesday March 24th (Singapore, Qatar, Emirates & British Airlines have all cancelled flights indefinitely while Thai stops service on March 28th).  If I can get to Hawaii on March 25th I will not be required to self quarantine for 14 days which goes into effect at 12:01AM March 26th.  I plan to quarantine anyway and stay away from people if I can get out of here.  Wanting to drink an ice cold Coors Light on the balcony.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 22, 2020)

Keep us up to date how it goes.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 22, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> 1st attempt at leaving Dhaka for Bangkok was unsuccessful.  As of this morning Thailand requires a medical certificate issued within 72 hours of boarding which proves you don't have the coronavirus even if you are only transiting.  A lot of very unhappy people at the check in counters.  Police had to be called in to settle the situation down.  I didn't spend much time waiting around as there were too many people.  The Dhaka airport was basically empty except for the Thai counter.
> 
> Working on trying to get a medical certificate for a Thai flight out on Tuesday March 24th (Singapore, Qatar, Emirates & British Airlines have all cancelled flights indefinitely while Thai stops service on March 28th).  If I can get to Hawaii on March 25th I will not be required to self quarantine for 14 days which goes into effect at 12:01AM March 26th.  I plan to quarantine anyway and stay away from people if I can get out of here.  Wanting to drink an ice cold Coors Light on the balcony.


Good luck.


----------



## MabelP (Mar 23, 2020)

Good Luck...and yes, please keep us posted.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 23, 2020)

I’ve only been a Wyndham owner for 6 years so there are many resorts I haven’t been to yet. Of those I have stayed at, Bonnet Creek would be my choice. Remembering that I would be quarantined at the resort, I would want a lake view and I’m assuming I’d be able to have food delivered. There are a few good food options in the resort itself, plus the restaurants at the Wyndham Grand Hotel next door. If not there, I’d want a location with an oceanfront view.


----------



## JanT (Mar 23, 2020)

Praying for you to be able to get out of there as soon as possible, vol_90 and for you to remain healthy.


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 23, 2020)

On last Cathy Pacific Flight out of Dhaka to Hong Kong in 3 hours.  Flight leaves 1:05AM Tuesday March 24th Dhaka time.  The Hong Kong airport shuts down on Wednesday March 25th to all visitors including transit.  Have JAL flights from Hong Kong to Tokyo and Tokyo to Honolulu (arrive 10AM) Tuesday.  Things are changing rapidly.  Will quarantine at the Ko Olina Beach Club until May sometime.  It will be difficult to get flights back to Dhaka.  Time difference is 16 hours so much easier to work from Hawaii than Texas or Florida.

Bangladesh is shutting down all government offices from March 26th to April 4th.  

Off to the airport.  Should be a ghost town with no traffic!  A once and a lifetime experience in Dhaka.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 23, 2020)

Sounds like you may be able to make it to Ko Olina then! Good luck, I hope it works out. You need to get somewhere.


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 25, 2020)

Stay at Home order for all in Hawaii effective March 25th (not sure what the limitations are and will find out today).  14 day quarantine for anyone arriving in Hawaii effective March 26th.  View from room #31625 Hale Naia building.  Pools still open for now.  Beach closed, Four Seasons closed, Disney closed, golf course closed.  Ko Olina Island Country market open along with a few other restaurants (take out only) and stores.  Occupancy under 20%


----------



## hangloose (Mar 25, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Stay at Home order for all in Hawaii effective March 25th (not sure what the limitations are and will find out today).  14 day quarantine effective for anyone arriving in Hawaii effective March 26th.  View from room #31625 Hale Naia building.  Pools still open for now.  Beach closed, Four Seasons closed, Disney closed, golf course closed.  Ko Olina Island Country market open along with a few other restaurants (take out only) and stores.  Occupancy under 20%
> View attachment 18248
> View attachment 18249



Nice views to be quarantined at.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah, I absolutely love those lagoons.


----------



## ann824 (Mar 25, 2020)

We have a reservation for Marriott Desert Springs and got an email yesterday strongly recommending we cancel the reservation. This was from the general manager. Our reservation is April 13th.


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 25, 2020)

Someplace remote, with a small population and local Trauma Level 1 hospital.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 25, 2020)

ann824 said:


> We have a reservation for Marriott Desert Springs and got an email yesterday strongly recommending we cancel the reservation. This was from the general manager. Our reservation is April 13th.


A new order at Riverside County came out yesterday that all short-term rentals including timeshare need to be closed.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 25, 2020)

I just got an email from Maui Lea at Maui Hill (where we own) that contained this statement:

"We ask that all guests with existing reservations through April 17, 2020 reschedule their visit at this time." 

The information actually came from Aqua Aston, which has overall management of the resort.  There was also this information:

"Here’s what you need to know:


The 14-day quarantine mandate applies to all arrivals to the state of Hawaii.
The mandate begins on Thursday, March 26 at 12:01 a.m. and will continue indefinitely. 
Visitors are responsible for quarantine costs.
Visitors are to quarantine at their rented lodging.
Data such as name, phone number and address of the hotel will be collected from the state’s agriculture form that travelers fill out prior to arrival. 
Violation of the quarantine is a misdemeanor and subject to a $5,000 fine and/or jail time."


----------



## frank808 (Mar 26, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Stay at Home order for all in Hawaii effective March 25th (not sure what the limitations are and will find out today). 14 day quarantine for anyone arriving in Hawaii effective March 26th. View from room #31625 Hale Naia building. Pools still open for now. Beach closed, Four Seasons closed, Disney closed, golf course closed. Ko Olina Island Country market open along with a few other restaurants (take out only) and stores. Occupancy under 20%
> View attachment 18248
> View attachment 18249



Glad you made it. I have a view of the empty lagoons and pools. If you come out on you balcony we can wave to each other. I am in room 11114. Here are some pics of the pools and I believe your balcony. 

We can wave "HI" to each other.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 26, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Glad you made it. I have a view of the empty lagoons and pools. If you come out on you balcony we can wave to each other. I am in room 11114. Here are some pics of the pools and I believe your balcony.
> 
> We can wave "HI" to each other.
> 
> ...


Yes we are middle top floor of the 2nd picture.  Still concerned Marriott may close this down.  I would look at Airbnb options in Hawaii if they do.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 26, 2020)

How can they close it down if you have to self quarantine for 14 days? Surely that would violate policy?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> How can they close it down if you have to self quarantine for 14 days? Surely that would violate policy?


Interesting question.  However the quarantine started today.  So if @vol_90 arrived in Hawaii prior to today they could move locations.  Let us know how it plays out.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 26, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Interesting question.  However the quarantine started today.  So if @vol_90 arrived in Hawaii prior to today they could move locations.  Let us know how it plays out.



I agree, but surely in the entire place one person arrived today (or will tomorrow). vol_90 arrived before today, I just don't see how they will close it, we'll see.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 26, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Yes we are middle top floor of the 2nd picture. Still concerned Marriott may close this down. I would look at Airbnb options in Hawaii if they do.


Was assured the only way that the resort would close down is if govt ordered it. It has to do with owners owning a specific unit and reserving time. Guess it is illegal to prevent you from using your week. Cant lock you out of your home for no reason.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Mar 26, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> I agree, but surely in the entire place one person arrived today (or will tomorrow). vol_90 arrived before today, I just don't see how they will close it, we'll see.


There were 4 scheduled arrivals left last night at 7pm. Dont know if they arrived or not.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 27, 2020)

Received a message under the door late this afternoon *"we are asking all Owners and guests currently in Hawaii to strongly consider immediately returning home"  *also said "Please note that, at this time, Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club remains open (although this could change based on a government order/directive), however, the amenities and services available to Owners and guests will be extremely limited"  i.e. everything closed and all services stopped except maybe someone at the front desk.  

We have to stay at this time with no other place to go.  Fingers crossed government doesn't close it down.  Only a select few would remain and can survive with no services.  Island Country Market will remain open.

Beautiful sunset tonight:


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 27, 2020)

I would contact the front desk and tell them your story. It's important that they know your situation I believe.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 27, 2020)

There were seven check-ins scheduled for today. 

Don't worry I am riding this out with you here. The new letter states everything is closed or suspended including the marketplace.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 27, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> I would contact the front desk and tell them your story. It's important that they know your situation I believe.


Only way they close it down is by government mandate otherwise owners can stay with limited services.  Marriott may be concerned with complaints.  They would hear nothing from us.  This place is awesome even with the limitations.  Checked Airbnb and there is plenty of long term availability in a wide price range across the island if needed unless the government has some control of these rentals.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 27, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Only way they close it down is by government mandate otherwise owners can stay with limited services. Marriott may be concerned with complaints. They would hear nothing from us. This place is awesome even with the limitations. Checked Airbnb and there is plenty of long term availability in a wide price range across the island if needed unless the government has some control of these rentals.


Limited services is being very generous. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 27, 2020)

As long as they don't turn off power to the elevator, you'll be fine.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 27, 2020)

Tip housekeeping generously... ;-(


----------



## oneohana (Mar 27, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> A new order at Riverside County came out yesterday that all short-term rentals including timeshare need to be closed.


We just left Thursday. All they did so far was close the golf course. Some of the staff I talked to said they are waiting to hear from corporate.


----------



## vol_90 (Jul 13, 2020)

Quick update.  We are about to complete week 16 at Marriott Ko Olina with reservations booked through Sept. 6th.  We have been able to leverage Interval (Deposits, Accommodation Certificates and Getaways), Redweek and MCVI points (all points booked within 60 days for a 30% discount).  Taking advantage of a once in a lifetime opportunity.  Below is a breakdown of the cost for the room (Oceanfront Penthouse) so far which averages ~$175 per night:


----------



## frank808 (Jul 14, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Quick update. We are about to complete week 16 at Marriott Ko Olina with reservations booked through Sept. 6th. We have been able to leverage Interval (Deposits, Accommodation Certificates and Getaways), Redweek and MCVI points (all points booked within 60 days for a 30% discount). Taking advantage of a once in a lifetime opportunity. Below is a breakdown of the cost for the room (Oceanfront Penthouse) so far which averages ~$175 per night:
> View attachment 23577


Wish I was able to use the AC for my weeks at MKO like you have. I just didnt know if the replacement AC weeks have a strong trading power. Plus I have almost nothing to book until next year, so they would have expired. A week at MKO in a 2br for $300 is VERY CHEAP! Actually, getting to stay at MKO for less than the annual MF of $2200 for a 2br unit is cheap.

That $18.90 a day in TAT adds up. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (Jul 14, 2020)

Monday July 13th 7:04PM......Groundhog Day!


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 14, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Quick update.  We are about to complete week 16 at Marriott Ko Olina with reservations booked through Sept. 6th.  We have been able to leverage Interval (Deposits, Accommodation Certificates and Getaways), Redweek and MCVI points (all points booked within 60 days for a 30% discount).  Taking advantage of a once in a lifetime opportunity.  Below is a breakdown of the cost for the room (Oceanfront Penthouse) so far which averages ~$175 per night:
> View attachment 23577


 
‘Interesting numbers! This is a very good deal when one looks at one gets for their $5000+ per month. I looked at Ko Olina condos/townhouses there and the maintenance fees there are high. Take a look.






						Ko Olina Realty
					

Ko Olina Realty Offers the most up-to-date listings for Ko Olina properties. View condos, townhomes and single-family homes for sale. Contact our local real estate agents today.




					www.koolinarealty.com


----------



## amycurl (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow--somehow, I had missed this saga when it was first posted (I was *really limiting* all of my social media in the early days of the #quarantimes for my own mental health.) 

This is really impressive, and definitely a once-in-a-lifetime situation. Plus, since you arrived "early", you were able to walk on the beach, etc. without the two week quaratine. As a place to live for almost 6 months, it's not a bad deal, financially. 

Two questions: what did you do with all of your "stuff" in Bangladesh? And is it the plan to return in September? Or will you be allowed back or not?

Fascinating times. But, yes, definitely not a bad way to live and work during a pandemic.


----------



## vol_90 (Jul 14, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Wow--somehow, I had missed this saga when it was first posted (I was *really limiting* all of my social media in the early days of the #quarantimes for my own mental health.)
> 
> This is really impressive, and definitely a once-in-a-lifetime situation. Plus, since you arrived "early", you were able to walk on the beach, etc. without the two week quaratine. As a place to live for almost 6 months, it's not a bad deal, financially.
> 
> ...


Will return to Bangladesh once the company gives the green light to return.  Last month we were targeting an August return which has recently been pushed to September and could be pushed out further.  Only have ~5 suitcases of stuff that's remains in a company furnished apartment. Timing working from Hawaii is good as there is a 16 hour time difference.  Hawaii Sunday 3PM to Midnight is Bangladesh Monday 7AM - 4PM.  My colleagues working from the US EST and CST time zones are spending a lot of time in meetings between Midnight and 5AM and they are finding it very challenging.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 14, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> Quick update.  We are about to complete week 16 at Marriott Ko Olina with reservations booked through Sept. 6th.  We have been able to leverage Interval (Deposits, Accommodation Certificates and Getaways), Redweek and MCVI points (all points booked within 60 days for a 30% discount).  Taking advantage of a once in a lifetime opportunity.  Below is a breakdown of the cost for the room (Oceanfront Penthouse) so far which averages ~$175 per night:
> View attachment 23577


Truly Fantastic.  I hope one day to spend 2 months on Maui but to think you did it with virtually nobody around is amazing. It has to be a remarkable experience.


----------



## elaine (Jul 14, 2020)

lemonade out of some really big lemons! love it! best wishes. Elaine


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 16, 2020)

I now have 5 weeks lined up later in the fall at the MOC that if I don't rent I will be using even if God forbid the quarantine is still in effect. As it is now with it being pushed back to Sept the likelihood of them renting becomes more remote so I'm starting to see a MOC trip in my future. I'm already a virtual worker, have been for 15 years but I'd have to work for at least 3 weeks of the 5 so that would mean getting up at 3 or 4 am to start work. I'd still do it because there is no way I'll leave anything empty.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 16, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I now have 5 weeks lined up later in the fall at the MOC that if I don't rent I will be using even if God forbid the quarantine is still in effect. As it is now with it being pushed back to Sept the likelihood of them renting becomes more remote so I'm starting to see a MOC trip in my future. I'm already a virtual worker, have been for 15 years but I'd have to work for at least 3 weeks of the 5 so that would mean getting up at 3 or 4 am to start work. I'd still do it because there is no way I'll leave anything empty.


Actually if the quarantine is in place I will have 7 weeks because I have a family friend using 2 weeks for their honeymoon so they wouldn't be going and it aligns with my 5 weeks.


----------



## Theiggy (Jul 16, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Actually if the quarantine is in place I will have 7 weeks because I have a family friend using 2 weeks for their honeymoon so they wouldn't be going and it aligns with my 5 weeks.



Do it! We will all follow your story just like Luv Maui’s! The thought of 7 weeks with the island almost to yourself is just so wonderful. Even if you have to quarantine for 2 weeks or get up at 3am! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 16, 2020)

This thread does lead to flights of fantasy.

I’ve got flights booked for weeks 4-7. Seriously thinking about trying to get Week 3, but would be hard with two week quarantine as Week 3 is the only week not in 7210. Guess they would have to move me, unless the Week 3 owner deposited for DP Points, this opening up the unit for that week.

Other issue is I believe they consolidated all the reservations in Napili. Wonder if a Fixed Week would impact that.

Intriguing problem to explore.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 16, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Do it! We will all follow your story just like Luv Maui’s! The thought of 7 weeks with the island almost to yourself is just so wonderful. Even if you have to quarantine for 2 weeks or get up at 3am!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't do it for less than 5 weeks if the quarantine still existed.  I just added the 5th week from a II cert.  I would be moving alot I assume because the rooms are studio OF, studio OV, 1BDRM/2BTH OV, 1BDRM/2BTH OF, 1BDRM/1BTH? in that order. At this point I'm not thinking its going to happen but the reality is it's possible because I'm not sure if anyone else will be looking to go if things are still shaky with this virus.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 16, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I wouldn't do it for less than 5 weeks if the quarantine still existed.  I just added the 5th week from a II cert.  I would be moving alot I assume because the rooms are studio OF, studio OV, 1BDRM/2BTH OV, 1BDRM/2BTH OF, 1BDRM/1BTH? in that order. At this point I'm not thinking its going to happen but the reality is it's possible because I'm not sure if anyone else will be looking to go if things are still shaky with this virus.


This year must be brutal on those, like you, with a rental slant to your ownership.  Curious how many average years of Rental Fees in excess of MF's this single year of non rentals will equate to if you don't mind sharing.

Good to see you may at least get some personal enjoyment out of the unrented weeks.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 16, 2020)

Fasttr said:


> This year must be brutal on those, like you, with a rental slant to your ownership.  Curious how many average years of Rental Fees in excess of MF's this single year of non rentals will equate to if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Good to see you may at least get some personal enjoyment out of the unrented weeks.


These were actually weeks already rented so I'm trying to recoup fees for renters that had rented from me. I really lucked out because I had mostly Feb rentals for 2020 and only had a few June res that got effected. I had solid contracts so I wasn't contractually obligated to refund any fees but under the circumstances I gave multiple options from changing the date, taking a refund of my profit or if they wanted to chance it a travel cert.  If I rent these units or use them myself  I will refund even more to my renters.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 14, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I wouldn't do it for less than 5 weeks if the quarantine still existed.  I just added the 5th week from a II cert.  I would be moving alot I assume because the rooms are studio OF, studio OV, 1BDRM/2BTH OV, 1BDRM/2BTH OF, 1BDRM/1BTH? in that order. At this point I'm not thinking its going to happen but the reality is it's possible because I'm not sure if anyone else will be looking to go if things are still shaky with this virus.


So this is becoming more and more likely that I will be doing a "quarantine at the MOC". Maybe not a quarantine because it may or may not be necessary but now with more uncertainty about the opening  date, some talk of pushing it to Nov/Dec, nobody has or will be looking to rent my units.  I also gifted 2 weeks to a friend for her honeymoon Oct 3-17 so in reality I have 7 weeks lined up.  

It won't be easy because I'll be working 3am-12pm local time to align with my normal EST but I can make that adjustment for what would be a lifetime experience.  I'd take at least 3 weeks of my vacation.  This isn't something I planned but I did set it up to give me the opportunity.

My family thinks I'm crazy and I'm still determining if anyone but wife can join me and how long she wants to do it because her mom lives with us and she cares for her so we need to make those arrangements but I've told everyone I will not let them go empty and I won't.  My son who is a senior in college is going to school exclusively online so he might come but he also has a small business he manages so we'll see. Without the quarantine it becomes much easier but they would do the 2 weeks with me if we have the room to have the resort to ourselves for 4-5 weeks.

A question I have is will II take my studios and allow me to trade up to units that clearly will be sitting there.  I'd be happy to trade up every studio for sure.


----------



## TXTortoise (Aug 14, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So this is becoming more and more likely that I will be doing a "quarantine at the MOC". Maybe not a quarantine because it may or may not be necessary but now with more uncertainty about the opening  date, some talk of pushing it to Nov/Dec, nobody has or will be looking to rent my units.  I also gifted 2 weeks to a friend for her honeymoon Oct 3-17 so in reality I have 7 weeks lined up.
> .....................
> 
> A question I have is will II take my studios and allow me to trade up to units that clearly will be sitting there.  I'd be happy to trade up every studio for sure.



I'm already committed to four weeks in Jan-Feb, two with my wife, for the same reasons.  Starting to look like I may be back looking at six weeks, Weeks 2-7, if I need to quarantine.  The need to rent Lahaina OF Week 3 is the cost of filling my inside straight...that and juggling airfare that's already confirmed. Will have to pull the trigger by early November and not really sure Hawaii is going to have it sorted out by then,


----------



## frank808 (Aug 14, 2020)

Doesn't look good for opening of travel for visitors on Sept 1. We can not use pools, beaches gatherings of more than 10 persons, etc. until at least Sept. 5. Gov is talking about stay at home orders again if cases trend this high or higher. Yesterday we had a record of 355 positive covid cases in a single day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 14, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So this is becoming more and more likely that I will be doing a "quarantine at the MOC". Maybe not a quarantine because it may or may not be necessary but now with more uncertainty about the opening  date, some talk of pushing it to Nov/Dec, nobody has or will be looking to rent my units.  I also gifted 2 weeks to a friend for her honeymoon Oct 3-17 so in reality I have 7 weeks lined up.
> 
> It won't be easy because I'll be working 3am-12pm local time to align with my normal EST but I can make that adjustment for what would be a lifetime experience.  I'd take at least 3 weeks of my vacation.  This isn't something I planned but I did set it up to give me the opportunity.
> 
> ...



I am assuming MOC means Maui Ocean club? Checking because II calls them MMO and MM1.
If so I can tell you there is not much available in II- 1 BR units 11/1, 11/7 and 11/15 and that’s it.
You might want to use your studios to do a “request first” so you don’t lose your current reservations (I’m assuming your stay is now owned week reservations not II  exchanges). If you get yo less than 60 days from check in there is no upsize fee.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 14, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Doesn't look good for opening of travel for visitors on Sept 1. We can not use pools, beaches gatherings of more than 10 persons, etc. until at least Sept. 5. Gov is talking about stay at home orders again if cases trend this high or higher. Yesterday we had a record of 355 positive covid cases in a single day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Is this true about the pools? I thought they were open.  I would think the minute they push it back people will dump their Oct weeks. I have 10/3 - 11/21, first 4 weeks in OV studio and then 1BDRMs 2 OVs and last one in the new towers somewhere.  My wife will likely come for 5 weeks, but if I can get bigger rooms my son would come to because it would be a once and a life time experience for anyone really.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 14, 2020)

Pools here at MKO are closed.  I see in Maui that the pools are open with social distancing required.


----------



## vol_90 (Aug 15, 2020)

I was in the water in Lagoon 3 in front of MKO on Thursday from 10:30AM to 12:30PM.  For 45 minutes I was the only visible person in a panoramic view.  Amazing and surreal experience.


----------



## JanT (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm sure that must have been truly amazing to experience.  Those of you whom have been able to be there for such an extended period really are having a once in a lifetime opportunity.



vol_90 said:


> I was in the water in Lagoon 3 in front of MKO on Thursday from 10:30AM to 12:30PM.  For 45 minutes I was the only visible person in a panoramic view.  Amazing and surreal experience.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 19, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So this is becoming more and more likely that I will be doing a "quarantine at the MOC". Maybe not a quarantine because it may or may not be necessary but now with more uncertainty about the opening  date, some talk of pushing it to Nov/Dec, nobody has or will be looking to rent my units.  I also gifted 2 weeks to a friend for her honeymoon Oct 3-17 so in reality I have 7 weeks lined up.
> 
> It won't be easy because I'll be working 3am-12pm local time to align with my normal EST but I can make that adjustment for what would be a lifetime experience.  I'd take at least 3 weeks of my vacation.  This isn't something I planned but I did set it up to give me the opportunity.
> 
> ...


The improbable now becomes the probable for a quarantine at MOC for us.  Even if it opens Oct 1 nobody will likely rent the units so I was just looking at II and I am able to trade up and did for  2 studios and 1BDRM to  get 3 weeks in 2BDRMs, with one in the Lahaina/Napili Towers. I purchased eflex too because I assume more Lahaina Towers will come available and it was worth the extra few dollars.  The first 2 weeks are in studios because those I gifted to a friend and they are now within 60 days so not sure what I can do with those if they don't use but after that I have 3 - 2BDRMS and then a 1OF in old an 1BDRM in new for the 7 week total.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 19, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The improbable now becomes the probable for a quarantine at MOC for us.  Even if it opens Oct 1 nobody will likely rent the units so I was just looking at II and I am able to trade up and did for  2 studios and 1BDRM to  get 3 weeks in 2BDRMs, with one in the Lahaina/Napili Towers. I purchased eflex too because I assume more Lahaina Towers will come available and it was worth the extra few dollars.  The first 2 weeks are in studios because those I gifted to a friend and they are now within 60 days so not sure what I can do with those if they don't use but after that I have 3 - 2BDRMS and then a 1OF in old an 1BDRM in new for the 7 week total.


You can still deposit weeks into II that are less than 60 days (59-14 days) but you are limited to flexchange ( trading 59 days in advance).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 19, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The improbable now becomes the probable for a quarantine at MOC for us.  Even if it opens Oct 1 nobody will likely rent the units so I was just looking at II and I am able to trade up and did for  2 studios and 1BDRM to  get 3 weeks in 2BDRMs, with one in the Lahaina/Napili Towers. I purchased eflex too because I assume more Lahaina Towers will come available and it was worth the extra few dollars.  The first 2 weeks are in studios because those I gifted to a friend and they are now within 60 days so not sure what I can do with those if they don't use but after that I have 3 - 2BDRMS and then a 1OF in old an 1BDRM in new for the 7 week total.


Secured a 2nd consecutive Lahaina/Naplil Tower 2BDRM last night and was able to drop the eplus fee because I made the change within 24 hours so I was basically cancelling previous and redid the entire order with the 2BD New Tower that wasn't there yesterday.   Will look into the early Oct studios to see if I can get a cert but the problem is the certs take forever to be put in your account so I likely wouldn't have them for this trip but can't see us doing 2 weeks in studio but can do 1 I think so I should seek 1 cert for the Oct 3 check-in. 

Also trying to salvage my friend's honeymoon. They were to be there now as they just got married last weekend but before 60 days in June we changed to Oct thinking they could never keep it closed that long but here we are. Now I have a 1BDRM for Nov 14 and will try for a second week and hope they can use it by then.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 19, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Secured a 2nd consecutive Lahaina/Naplil Tower 2BDRM last night and was able to drop the eplus fee because I made the change within 24 hours so I was basically cancelling previous and redid the entire order with the 2BD New Tower that wasn't there yesterday.   Will look into the early Oct studios to see if I can get a cert but the problem is the certs take forever to be put in your account so I likely wouldn't have them for this trip but can't see us doing 2 weeks in studio but can do 1 I think so I should seek 1 cert for the Oct 3 check-in.
> 
> Also trying to salvage my friend's honeymoon. They were to be there now as they just got married last weekend but before 60 days in June we changed to Oct thinking they could never keep it closed that long but here we are. Now I have a 1BDRM for Nov 14 and will try for a second week and hope they can use it by then.


Keep watching II for those upgrades from a studio.  Enjoy your 7 weeks on Maui.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 21, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Keep watching II for those upgrades from a studio.  Enjoy your 7 weeks on Maui.



Enjoy your 7 weeks in Maui!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 22, 2020)

I am enjoying the time at MKO. It is Moxjo at Maui. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 22, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> Enjoy your 7 weeks in Maui!


Definitely going for at least 5 but may end up doing 6.   I do have seven weeks lined up and what was (4) studios and (3) 1BDRMs all original tower units are now 2 studios in original, (3) - 2BDRM in the New Towers followed by a 1BDRM in the New which I hope to upgrade to a 2BDRM and finally a 1BDRM in New Towers that can't be upgraded that I hope my friend uses for her honeymoon.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 22, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Definitely going for at least 5 but may end up doing 6.   I do have seven weeks lined up and what was (4) studios and (3) 1BDRMs all original tower units are now 2 studios in original, (3) - 2BDRM in the New Towers followed by a 1BDRM in the New which I hope to upgrade to a 2BDRM and finally a 1BDRM in New Towers that can't be upgraded that I hope my friend uses for her honeymoon.



That’s just too many weeks on one island for me.


----------



## TXTortoise (Aug 22, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> That’s just too many weeks on one island for me.


But two weeks are in your room, so they don’t count.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 22, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> That’s just too many weeks on one island for me.


It will be interesting to see if I feel that way. I've always had this dream that one day we could spend many weeks on Maui in the winter and HHI is the fall but we've only stayed 2 weeks max so far. Now that we're closer to achieving that I wonder if the dream will match the reality. I think it will because I have a plan. If we do have to quarantine it will be lots of yoga and reading and work. I've already decided to purchase a 1brm getaway for $1100 to go with one of my studios and I will let the other go empty so all five weeks will be in 2BDRM units. This way when I work at 3am my wife can sleep comfortably without me disturbing her. The last week I have a 1BDRM and will only use if friend doesn't for a 6th week.


----------



## TXTortoise (Aug 22, 2020)

Good idea,

I can’t get a trade yet for Week 2, 1 BR OF in Lahaina, but if quarantine continues I hope I’ll see availability for my Vail Week 15.  I can get a studio with rental  points, but hoping a cheap rental opens up if folks can’t go in Jan.

I’ve got four weeks locked down, but setting up the two quarantine weeks has a lot of moving parts, not the  least of which Is deciding in early November whether to use all or part, or deposit in Interval.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 22, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> It will be interesting to see if I feel that way. I've always had this dream that one day we could spend many weeks on Maui in the winter and HHI is the fall but we've only stayed 2 weeks max so far. Now that we're closer to achieving that I wonder if the dream will match the reality. I think it will because I have a plan. If we do have to quarantine it will be lots of yoga and reading and work. I've already decided to purchase a 1brm getaway for $1100 to go with one of my studios and I will let the other go empty so all five weeks will be in 2BDRM units. This way when I work at 3am my wife can sleep comfortably without me disturbing her. The last week I have a 1BDRM and will only use if friend doesn't for a 6th week.



The longest I’ve done in Hawaii at one time is six weeks. Two weeks on Oahu, two weeks in Maui, one week on Kauai and one week on the Big Island. The Big Island to me is nice but there’s just not as much activity for me on either side. Having been there a few times now, I only go when I’m with people who’ve never been. Kauai is actually my favorite. It’s beauty alone keeps me going back. I don’t usually stay at a Marriott property there but I’m close by in Poipu with oceanfront accommodations with my Diamond Resorts timeshare. Kauai is also quiet, but it’s tranquility combined with its beauty can hold me 10 days max. Those two islands are great to wind down on. I’m usually in need of mental and physical relaxation and those two spots are perfect. Now Maui is a different beast. I love the activity of the Ka'anapali/Lahaina side of the island and the beauty of the Hana part of the island I easily do a couple of weeks there. Then my baby, Oahu! It gets a bad wrap because it’s got that city life. Now I love that combination of city life of Honolulu and the natural surroundings of the North Shore. You can’t beat that! I know all the Maui folks sing its praises, but to me, Oahu is the best. You can do EVERYTHING on Oahu. I can do two maybe three weeks on Oahu.

‘Nevertheless, six maybe seven weeks is my maximum and it’s got to be on multiple islands so I don’t go stir crazy. It’s a great place to visit, but I know I couldn’t live there.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 22, 2020)

TXTortoise said:


> But two weeks are in your room, so they don’t count.



I wouldn’t last 24 hours!


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 23, 2020)

The longest we've been in Hawaii was just shy of five weeks - in 2018 we did a blow out, once in a lifetime, Hawaiian extravaganza before sending our eldest off to college. A week on O'ahu, a week on Kauai, a week at Kaanapali (with a side trip to Lanai), a few days in Hana, a few days in Waikoloa, a few days in Volcano/Hilo, and a few days in Ko Olina. My wife was *very* hesitant...and about three weeks in started to ask, "Do we really ever have to go back?". And we all have memories of that trip that will last a lifetime.

If I knew at the end of April what I do now - that every endeavor and activity we had to do over the summer would be cancelled or done remotely - we would have been in Hawaii for July and August. I was looking at II, seeing a match for Waiohai that would have given us 15 days at the resort in which to quarantine, and just couldn't commit. So I cancelled everything 61+ days in advance. Ah well...life is uncertain.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 27, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Definitely going for at least 5 but may end up doing 6.   I do have seven weeks lined up and what was (4) studios and (3) 1BDRMs all original tower units are now 2 studios in original, (3) - 2BDRM in the New Towers followed by a 1BDRM in the New which I hope to upgrade to a 2BDRM and finally a 1BDRM in New Towers that can't be upgraded that I hope my friend uses for her honeymoon.


Now have 2 - 2BDRMs followed by 2 -3BDRM units then 1BDRM- all in new towers.   I upgraded to the 3BDRMs because all my views were showing IV or GV and thought it would be neat to experience the 3BDRM units. 

The first 2 weeks started as studios so not sure if I can ever get to 3BDRM units there but maybe in flex time?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 27, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Now have 2 - 2BDRMs followed by 2 -3BDRM units then 1BDRM- all in new towers.   I upgraded to the 3BDRMs because all my views were showing IV or GV and thought it would be neat to experience the 3BDRM units.
> 
> The first 2 weeks started as studios so not sure if I can ever get to 3BDRM units there but maybe in flex time?


Actually already in flex time so do they not let you ever go from studio to 3BDRM?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 29, 2020)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Now have 2 - 2BDRMs followed by 2 -3BDRM units then 1BDRM- all in new towers.   I upgraded to the 3BDRMs because all my views were showing IV or GV and thought it would be neat to experience the 3BDRM units.
> 
> The first 2 weeks started as studios so not sure if I can ever get to 3BDRM units there but maybe in flex time?


Just checked on a eplus trade trying for 3BDRM or better 2BDRM on one of the IV/GV units I seem to have.  Started with a OV studio then eplus to a 2BDRM IV in Lahaina/Napili.  Saw same week in same 2BDRM new towers and figured to try and see if I could get OF.  I got my trade confirmation and it said THMV. so I assumed that was MV but it is actually a 2BDRM OF of a 3BDRM.  So now I have that THMV, then a MV in Lahaina/Napili followed by the 3 BDRM OF units the next 2 weeks.  They may not honor the locations but hopefully I can get the 4 weeks in the 3BDRM OF with the first 2 being in the 2BDRM section.


----------



## vol_90 (Sep 16, 2020)

All good things must come to an end.  Finally left the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club after 174 nights on Tuesday.  Averaged $176 per night including tax with 106 nights in the 2 bedroom and 68 nights in the 1 bedroom.  Can’t express my thanks enough to the Ko Olina staff for keeping us in the same Ocean Front Penthouse room (11017/11018) for 169 of the nights which included use of points, II Deposits, II AC’s, II Getaways and 1 Redweek rented week.  Also for taking care of all our Amazon and other internet site purchases.

Flew to Houston in preparation for a return to Bangladesh only to be instructed at the last minute that Covid testing rates in country are still too high and we will continue working remotely.

Now we are looking for another MVCI remote working location.  Looks like at least an 8 week stay at the Aruba Surf Club is next up.  Not ideal from a time difference perspective but will manage.  There is open availability of booking within 60 days using 120 holding points in addition to II Getaway’s and AC’s. Working on logistics including required Covid test 72 hours prior to departure. 

I do not regret my Marriott Timeshare purchases and II memberships.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your great adventure with us.  Safe travels.


----------



## TXTortoise (Sep 16, 2020)

Can you go back to Ko Olina?


----------



## frank808 (Sep 16, 2020)

You can always come back here to MKO. Hope you get the room above me. New guests checked in on Sunday and they are like elephants at all hours. 

Lots of availability using AC, getaways, trades and points here!

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## TXTortoise (Sep 16, 2020)

Maybe consider Kauai? At least you could walk around the grounds.









						Kauai gets OK to open "resort bubbles." Would you go? - Go Visit Hawaii
					

Last month, we shared the concept of “resort bubbles” which are also known as “geo-fenced” vacations. It had been a while since we’ve heard about “resort bubbles” so we thought…




					www.govisithawaii.com


----------



## vol_90 (Sep 17, 2020)

If I was informed earlier I would not have cancelled reservations at Ko Olina through the end of September but it is what it is.  Marriott and II were not taking any additional Hawaii September reservations due to the current lockdown.  Ko Olina would be nice but do not want to return and quarantine for 2 weeks.  I was also a bit tired of the politics with Gov. Ige and others.

Looking forward to the next Marriott Timeshare adventure.  Actually prefer the Aruba Ocean Club over the Surf Club but can get consecutive 2 bedroom nights at the Surf Club through November.  We enjoy the space especially when I'm working past midnight.  Washer / Dryer in room is also a big plus for a long stay and the resort is not full which should help with social distancing on the beach.

More updates to follow once plans are finalized (need to pass our Covid test) and a picture from the beach after we arrive.

Frank808, enjoyed meeting you and the time we spent social distancing.  Look forward to the next time!

My current Houston view is nothing like our Ko Olina view.  We will definitely miss!!!  Saturday September 12th 6:33PM Ko Olina balcony Room 11017.


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 6, 2021)

A quick follow up as my Covid-19 quarantine is finally over and back to working normal hours.

6+ weeks turned into almost 49 weeks (341 nights) from March 24th, 2020 to March 1st, 2021. It was an interesting and challenging time working remotely. I definitely value my Marriott Timeshare purchases and system knowledge (much gained from TUG, Thank you!) trying to maximize value. A few interesting data points from the journey:

March 24th – September 14th Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club
September 25th – December 19th Marriott Aruba Surf Club
             - October 17th – 31st Marriott Aruba Ocean Club (used as office only, 2 II AC's)
             - November 2nd – 30th Marriott Aruba Ocean Club (used as office only, 4 II AC's)
January 2nd – February 6th Marriott Grand Chateau

40,750 MVCI points (103 Nights)
16 Interval Getaways
14 Interval Accommodation Certificates
2 Interval Deposits
1 Redweek Rental
2 nights purchased directly from Marriott Ko Olina
4 Bonvoy e-certificates used at St Regis Houston
2 Bonvoy e-certificates used a JW Marriott Houston
4 Nights Holiday Inn & Suites Asheville NC (daughter gets employee rate)
37 nights with Family in Houston
I ended 2020 with 176 nights in my Marriott Bonvoy account and my wife had 274........

Aruba:




Las Vegas:


----------



## CA Richard (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you very much for sharing your journey with us!


----------

